

Ash HN: How important is .com vs a domain hack like "compa.ny"? - pud

How important is it for a new web destination to be .com vs a domain hack like "compa.ny"?
======
rick888
The name is important.

I know of at least a couple companies that used non .com domains and later
regretted it because people were confused or couldn't remember it.

------
jimbobimbo
Try spelling "del.icio.us" right from the first take.

Also, regular (<\- keyword here) user knows that website name always ends with
".com".

------
Mz
It doesn't have to be a .com but a) most folks will put .com on anything they
hear (I know some .org sites that wrestle with this) and b) it really needs to
be something you can verbally convey without a lot of fuss. If they are asking
"how do you spell that?" and so forth, you have an issue. Those folks aren't
going to be able to go home and find your site.

